

Global Weed Prices...in Real-Time - cannabisking
http://www.cannaberg.com/

======
mopoke
This would appear to violate the Google Maps API Terms of Service:
<http://code.google.com/apis/maps/terms.html>

(b) Restrictions. In using Google Brand Features, you will not: [...] (ii)
display a Google Brand Feature in your Maps API Implementation or on your site
if your Maps API Implementation or site contains or displays adult content or
promotes illegal activities, gambling, or the sale of tobacco or alcohol to
persons under 21 years of age;

(f) No Violation of Google Policies. You must not violate any policies in the
Maps APIs Documentation or violate Google's Software Principles (available at
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/corporate/software_principles....](http://www.google.com/intl/en/corporate/software_principles.html)
or such successor URLs that Google may designate from time to time) and other
policies as Google may develop from time to time, including but not limited to
the Google policies below, under which you agree not to: [...] (xv) promote or
provide instructional information about illegal activities;

------
herble
<http://www.priceofweed.com>

------
herble
Rip off of priceofweed.com

------
zimmerman121
well by the looks of it i don't think the hippies mind too much

------
ccnp123
very interesting...it seems rather precise in location

~~~
JeremyBanks
Indeed. I would have some reluctance about giving my postal code to a website
about illegal activity. Asking for the city would be much better. I doubt the
increased precision would even be useful without a massive amount of data.

------
hamperdamper48
i bookmarked this

